# want to make you laugh!



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

This is my Aussie/Collie mix Snoop. He sleeps this way all the time. I thought it was scary and funny at the same time. He is a beatiful dog when he is awake!


----------



## Armani33 (May 13, 2012)

That is hilarious ha ha ha. When my cat gets into a really deep sleep she will turn half way on her back and sometime you can see her two pointy bottom teeth poking out like a bull dog.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LOOL what a cute little dork!! :rofl:

Thanks for sharing


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Armani33 said:


> That is hilarious ha ha ha. When my cat gets into a really deep sleep she will turn half way on her back and sometime you can see her two pointy bottom teeth poking out like a bull dog.


Lol when my cat has his overly-affectionate moments he rolls over and does that too! I have a picture.. I will upload it once I get it loaded on photobucket


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Please do. Gosh he is a dork. This dog weighs about 60 pounds and thinks he is a lap dog. He jumped on my head the other day because he was running from my husband. Picture this *snoop* "Protect me mommy!" *Squash* I had a fat lip :\


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Armani33 said:


> That is hilarious ha ha ha. When my cat gets into a really deep sleep she will turn half way on her back and sometime you can see her two pointy bottom teeth poking out like a bull dog.


Bull dog/cat? :lol:


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

My mom's dog just snores like a chainsaw. Its very loud.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

One of my dogs barked in his sleep before. It was so cute <3 not a full on bark- it was kind of muffled.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

My basset/beagle in my avatar is a snorer too. I have to wake her up sometimes and she gives me this sleepy have "what?" look. She snores louder than my husband. She barks in her sleep too. Animals are hilarious. I have another pic of snoop with his tounge in his nose.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Shirleythebetta said:


> My basset/beagle in my avatar is a snorer too. I have to wake her up sometimes and she gives me this sleepy have "what?" look. She snores louder than my husband. She barks in her sleep too. Animals are hilarious. I have another pic of snoop with his tounge in his nose.


IN his nose?? xD I wanna see! I wanna see! LOL


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Hahah, I have to find my stinking flash drive. *goes to look*


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I posted it in this thread http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=96362

saying IN his nose was me over dramatizing but it's still cute none the less. The other two dogs are my bassett beagle mix and my border terrier mix. The terrier is my little terror XD


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LOL aww what cuties!!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

My terrier hates camera's as you can see. He barks at it. It's funny my oldest fish hates camera's too. They aren't afraid of them though. The dog barks at the camera and the fish flares at it. I have to sneak attact good pics of them both. The basset loves the camera. I get a lot of nose shots. and the shepard doesn't care either way you can see that by the two pics I posted in this thread. That was tonight.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Lol my younger one hates the flash on my camera so whenever I take pics of him he try's to bite my camera xD


----------



## Armani33 (May 13, 2012)

Shirleythebetta said:


> Bull dog/cat? :lol:


I guess so haha she is a funny little cat she's a gray japanese bobtail/american shorthair cross well at least that's my best guess


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Aww Bobtail. How cool.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Shirleythebetta - Did you know when any animal sleeps like that, its because they feel so totally safe that they COMPLETELY let their guard down.

So you have a happy pup who trusts you very very much


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Dawwww. That's awesome. I love him to peices. He was the first dog my husband and I got together. An animal shelter rescue and one of the best dogs I have owned. He doesn't bark unless a stranger comes near me. He is wonderful with children and loves to cuddle with me. :3


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

You did a great job with him! My white modern does that sometimes it makes people laugh lololol !


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you. He drives me crazy sometimes though because he always has to lay beside me but I am his comfort and I think I am his woman :/


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Hahaaa! My boxer is the same way. He needs to sleep in my room every night. I think our dogs are on the same wavelength!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

yea it's cute sometimes because when snoop lays in my lap my husband will walk by and growl at snoop and say "thats my woman" and snoop will crawl further in my lap. lol


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Shirleythebetta said:


> yea it's cute sometimes because when snoop lays in my lap my husband will walk by and growl at snoop and say "thats my woman" and snoop will crawl further in my lap. lol


Dawwwww <3


----------

